# [MILANO] GentooPub [revisited]

## codadilupo

EDIT: al fine di agevolare l'evento ticinese, il GentooPub del 16 Maggio salta, e cede il passo (tanto ci ritroviamo tutti in ticino il 17  :Razz: )

Fatevi avanti con proposte per il GentooJourney  :Wink: 

GentooJourney, 2 Giugno

Luogo: si accettano proposte

Ore:

```
codadilupo

.:deadhead:.
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu May 08, 2008 10:56 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## randomaze

Eh?

Repubblica Fiorentina?

Come funziona? Chi partecipa all'uno deve anche presenziare all'altro?

----------

## codadilupo

La Caccicata dei Medici da Firenze: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medici#Introduzione_storica

P.S.: ognuno partecipa a quel che preferisce. Aggiungo che se i partecipanti al secondo si rendono disponibili si potrebbe trasformare il gpub in un Ggita fuori porta  :Wink: 

EDIT: causa parkinson ho cliccato "nascondi i risultati del sondaggio" e non potremo saperli fino al 25 maggio: suggerisco di scrivere nel post se l'idea vi garba o meno   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

No no calma... mi sa che questo double è un po' azzardato. Io coda, per chiarezza rifarei il tutto, con 1 post per il 16 e un altro post per il 2 giugno altrimenti rischiamo di non capire nulla. E nel frattempo chiederei ai nostri supermod di chiudere il post :

in my humble opinion veh!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

come la fate difficile  :Wink: 

Capaci di installare gentoo, e non di sottoscrivere come e cio' che volete  :Razz:  ? Vabbuo', fate vobis  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> EDIT: causa parkinson ho cliccato "nascondi i risultati del sondaggio" e non potremo saperli fino al 25 maggio: suggerisco di scrivere nel post se l'idea vi garba o meno   

 

Dovrei aver de-clikkato il tuo parkinson. 

ti suggerirei di non bere troppo... alla tua età potrebbe rivelarsi un problema....

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dovrei aver de-clikkato il tuo parkinson. 

 

ottimo!

 *Quote:*   

> ti suggerirei di non bere troppo... alla tua età potrebbe rivelarsi un problema....

 

Menagramo  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## skypjack

Interessante ... dove sta 'sto movida?

Io potrei anche riuscire ad organizzarmi, forse, e la voglia c'è ... Fatemi sapere!

----------

## Scen

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Interessante ... dove sta 'sto movida?
> 
> Io potrei anche riuscire ad organizzarmi, forse, e la voglia c'è ... Fatemi sapere!

 

Il Movida è in centro a Milano.

Io purtroppo devo dare forfait per entrambi i giorni  :Sad:  (ho già altri impegni).

Annicchilite il vostro fegato anche da parte mia!  :Laughing:   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Il Movida è in centro a Milano.

 

in realtà è anche in via baracca a firenze!!  :Very Happy: 

ma mi fate un gentoopub della repubblica fiorentina a milano? va là!  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

non lo so bene se posso venire, nel senso che ho una grigliata nei pressi di Arona per la notte del 1, e li tutto dipende. se mi portano a casa a spalla, non credo che mi faccia bene venire il 2 al gpub, se invece mi comporto da persona responsabile, potrei  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sollevo un interrupt grosso come una barile: possiamo spostare il gpub del 16?  :Mr. Green: 

Chessò, al 15, o al 23? Mi rimetto al vostro giudizio...

 Sì coda lo so che te l'ho proposta io la data di maggio, però vedi, l'Alzheimer, l'esaltazione dell'organizzare, niente ecc sulla ram, /dev/brain in I/O error, la supercazzola, il buco nell'ozono, l'invasione degli omini verdi...  

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sollevo un interrupt grosso come una barile: possiamo spostare il gpub del 16? 
> 
> Chessò, al 15, o al 23? Mi rimetto al vostro giudizio...
> 
>  Sì coda lo so che te l'ho proposta io la data di maggio, però vedi, l'Alzheimer, l'esaltazione dell'organizzare, niente ecc sulla ram, /dev/brain in I/O error, la supercazzola, il buco nell'ozono, l'invasione degli omini verdi...  

 

Se spostiamo al 15 viene di giovedi' e non so se tutti possono permetterselo.

Se spostiamo al 23 salta definitivamente l'idea del 2 giugno.

A questo punto, direi che cassiamo il 2 giugno e teniamo il 23.

Rilancio pero' l'idea del 2 giugno come gita fuori porta: che ne dite di una gita ticinese (scegliete voi se andare in svizzera o scendere nella bassa  :Laughing: ) ?

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Rilancio pero' l'idea del 2 giugno come gita fuori porta: che ne dite di una gita ticinese (scegliete voi se andare in svizzera o scendere nella bassa ) ? Coda

 

Se posso venire (cosa che ancora non so) prenderei la svizzera. Ha innumerevoli vantaggi...   :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

per me la svizzera va piu' che bene, ma qui latitano le adesioni: forza, fatevi sotto, che nessuno vi mangia  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## sanchan

Io aspetto ancora le foto dell'ultimo gentoo pub  :Smile:  Stavolta mi sa che non riesco ad esserci ne al primo, ne al secondo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Rilancio pero' l'idea del 2 giugno come gita fuori porta: che ne dite di una gita ticinese (scegliete voi se andare in svizzera o scendere nella bassa ) ?

 

Io rilancio cosi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5085811.html#5085811

----------

## codadilupo

aggionato il primo post, per sopravvenute circostanze di forza maggiore  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

